# AddCharset und AddType ergeben Serverfehler



## suntrop (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich bekomme auf meinem (Managed) Server immer einen "Internal Server Error", wenn ich AddCharset mit AddType in einer .htaccess-Datei zusammen nutze.

Beides für sich funktioniert, wenn ich jeweils eines auskommentiere.

Woran kann das liegen? Habe meinen Provider auch schon angeschrieben, aber der meinte nur, dass AddCharset nicht funktioniert. Hätte wohl besser sagen sollen nicht korrekt funktioniert 
Denn im HTTP-Header sehe ich die utf-8 Angabe, wenn ich AddCharset nutze. Und wenn nicht, dann ist auch keine Angabe zum Charset im Header.

Gibt es das Problem häufiger, bzw. steck da vielleicht ein logischer Fehler hinter? Habe ich vielleicht ein Fehler in meiner .htaccess?

So sieht sie aus:
(Auszug)
AddDefaultCharset utf-8
AddCharset utf-8 .css .html .php
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php4 .php3 .html .htm

Wenn ich bei AddType .html .htm entfernen, dann wird die Seite wieder korrekt geladen! Selbes gilt für AddCharset. Also liegt es nicht direkt an der Funktion, sondern an den Dateiendungen.


Grüße
suntrop


----------



## Helmut Klein (11. Januar 2008)

Was erhälst du denn für einen Eintrag im error.log zu diesem Fehler? Dort steht i.d.R. genaueres dazu.


----------



## suntrop (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo und Danke für die Antwort.

Ich habe leider keinen Zugriff auf die error.log, jedenfalls nicht das ich wüsste. Ich bin der Datei auch noch nicht über den Weg gelaufen.

Oder muss ich die Aufzeichnung und den Pfad selber einstellen? Vielleicht auch in der .htaccess?


Grüße
suntrop


----------



## Helmut Klein (13. Januar 2008)

Hm nein, der Speicherort der error.log wird i.d.R. in der httpd.conf angegeben über den Eintrag "ErrorLog". 
Falls du auf diese Zugriff hast kannst du den Speicherort in Erfahrung bringen und mal nachsehen.


----------



## suntrop (14. Januar 2008)

Schade, auf die httpd.conf habe ich leider keinen Zugriff.

Nur nochmal zur Nachfrage: Normale ist das doch nicht, dass der Fehler auftritt?
Egal bei welcher Einstellung. Ok, ein Fehler sollte niemals normal sein, aber wenn man das eine oder andere so und so konfiguriert, dann könnte das in einer normalen (korrekten) Fehlermeldung enden.

Muss den Hoster nochmal anhauen 

Dennoch Danke für die Antworten!

Grüße
suntrop


----------



## Helmut Klein (16. Januar 2008)

Ob es normal ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich gehe bei solchen Problemen nur immer wie oben genannt vor - da dachte ich auch schon öfter, dass das nicht normal sein kann und die error.log hat mir dann Aufschluss gegeben was ich falsch gemacht habe.


----------

